# WATOPA DERBY RESULTS



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Fred just called with the Derby Results             


nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: nfire: 
*
1st - TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN - (H)Fred Brown / Dan Heard 
2nd - HAWKEYE'S OTTER - Bob & Leta Rovelstad - (H) Brick Hejlik

3rd - Big Rivers Backwater Tucker - (OH) Ronald Maul

4th - T-STREET TESS - John & Julia Skibber - (H) Scott Dewey

RJ - OTTERCREEK'S RAYNE DANCER - James O'Neil - (H) Brick Hejlik*

Jams
Calumet's Speed Demon
Candlewoods Jonnie Unite Us
Hy-Flyers Rant & Rave


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

You're like a broken record. Doesn't winning ever get tiresome ? :wink: 

Dusty is nfire: alright. Very nfire: . And amazing to say the least.

Congrats !


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tiresome, are you kidding ? I have aged 10 years over this derby stuff, and for a woman THAT'S NOT GOOD !

We know these kinda rides only happen once in a lifetime, and it has been fun!*
*We have been so blessed !

nfire: nfire: Go DUSTY Go *nfire: nfire: 


:B-fly: 

*Downtown*


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Downtown said:


> *Tiresome, are you kidding ? I have aged 10 years over this derby stuff, and for a woman THAT'S NOT GOOD !
> 
> We know these kinda rides only happen once in a lifetime, and it has been fun!*
> *We have been so blessed !
> ...


Alright so how many points does that make now? Congrats by the way. Someone asked me yesterday which young dogs were doing really well and of course I had throw Dusty's name out there. Heck of a dog you have there. He's about as consistent as I've seen.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Is he running any Qs yet?

Keith G.


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

He won 1st place in the Qualifying at the Golden Retriever Club at 20 months old.


nfire: Dusty now has 66 points nfire:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

How many of those points are from first places? Congrats on another good weekend!

Melanie


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

THANKS!!! 

Dusty has won 

9 - 1st place

4 - 2nd places

The rest of the points came from 3rd and 4th place.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So he has 60 Derby points?

My math may not be so good...btw, the Q win counts for nothing relative to Derby points, unless RFTN has changed something that I'm not aware of which is _entirely_ possible.

Not trying to minimize this fantastic dog by any means...his 9 wins speak for themselves. I'm just trying to get the math straight.

Keith Griffith


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*66 points*

He has won
9 - 1st place

4 - 2nd place

3 - 3rd place 

3 - 4th place 

Hope this helps


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I am _intimately_ aware of the points awarded for each place............

This is what was confusing:



> The rest of the points came from 3rd and 4th place _and
> 1st place in his second Qualifying test_.


Thanks for clearing up the number of 3rds and 4ths that made the total what it is.

Keith G.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS! Hope to see you and Dan, or Fred, at Blackhawk--hopefully for another WIN!


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks !!

Fred will be there running him, If you see big boo hoo tears it's because that will be his last derby to run with Dusty.*

:rocol: Keep your fingers crossed :rocol: 

Missy


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

Downtown said:


> *Thanks !!
> 
> Fred will be there running him, If you see big boo hoo tears it's because that will be his last derby to run with Dusty.*
> 
> ...


Missy,

Who is running Dusty in Fargo on Sat.--Dan?? I believe I heard a "rumor" that Dusty is running at Blackhawk on Friday, then hitailing it for Fargo.

Best of luck on both trials!


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

Im not sure that Fred will be up to making that long of a trip, IF NOT Brick Hejlik is going and will take Dusty and run for us in his LAST DERBY  

:multi: So If you see him there, Cheer real loud for him. :multi:

*Missy*


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Missy
Got to talk to Fred. He said he sent you some nice pictures of Dusty's living quarters in Texas. A little different than sleeping on your bed, huh!
Fred will run Dusty Friday. Fred also has his all age dogs he'll run Friday, Sat, and Sun. Brick will take 4 Derby dogs after our trial up to Fargo. Their Derby starts at 10am on Sat. The only problem is making sure we can get 37 dogs run in one day. I will have impeccable mechanics. But I have no control over the weather and none on the judges. Their land and water is all in one large field, so mechanics should be easy to accomodate.

Jack


----------

